# Current us led marine orbit lights



## freshwaterphish (Apr 9, 2014)

I just bought these on sale. I know there for salt water but will they be good for planted freshwater.....I likw the timer aspects and if can grow coral was told can for sure grow plants. Please love to hear from all of you

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## freshwaterphish (Apr 9, 2014)

Let me rephrase. Im sure I can use this light for my. Freshwater 36 gallon bow front...I just wanna know what part ofcthe spectrum would be different for fresh water plants then coral and marine life...isnt it the same sun shining down on them all??? Please give me some feed back 

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

The light needed to grow corals is very strong in the blue spectrum (called actinic). Plants like full spectrum light. I'm not sure you're going to be happy with this light.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

freshwaterphish said:


> I just bought these on sale. I know there for salt water but will they be good for planted freshwater.....I likw the timer aspects and if can grow coral was told can for sure grow plants. Please love to hear from all of you
> 
> Blue's Galaxy S4


Fortunately it is 2 channel w/ separate programs..


> . Dual Daylight with 8,000K/12,000K white LEDs and Dual Actinic with 445nm/460nm actinic blue LEDs


BUT, unfortunately, the color pallet is limited.. You may or may not like the way you can make it look.. and you may lose 1/2 of the light in finding what you like (basically setting act. blue at a low setting)..

The ind. LED are low wattage so even w/ both on full you have a lower PAR value than you may want.. 

I like the timer.. don't care for the LED choices but that is more for you to decide.. I'd consider it low low/medium light though

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Media/PDF/87696-OrbitMarineInstructionsF1.pdf


----------



## freshwaterphish (Apr 9, 2014)

Canceled order well ill see if the foreign customer sevice tskes care of it..current emailed me and suggested the led plus and it now comes with timer so im looking forward to it

Blue's Galaxy S4


----------

